# My chicks are terrified of me!



## PaigeH

I just got my first ever baby chicks five days ago. The first day they were all very sweet and I picked them up one at a time and held them gently. On the second they they started to run a bit when I went to change their water bowl. Now every time I enter they room they run and hide behind their feeder and act scared to death! Is there anything I can do to keep them from being afraid? Is there something I did wrong? I'm a noob and have no idea.


----------



## sorrowsmiles

I would narrate everything I would do around my chicks as I did it. Like "hi guys! Just here to change your water or give you some food, adjust your heat, etc.." And try not to rush when around them. Keep handling them even though they can be noisy about it when they're that little! They will pay you back for it in the end, I promise! Also, it helps to have food or treats on hand when handling them!


----------



## toybarons

Yup. Talking to your chicks helps them associate you. Baby type, cutesy tones usualy scare chicks. I find just talk to them usuing a normal voice works best. When you put down their food, stick around till they come up to you. You can even take your finger and tap the feeder or the waterer so the chicks associate you with food. Giving them treats work. 

Also handling them is very important. Pick them up and hold them. A method I use with chicks who hate being handled, is find one chick that doesn't mind being picked up. Just pick the chick up and then put it back down when others are near. Then do the same to another chick. Don't hold the chick longer than a few seconds then put them back down. Repeat this often. Eventually chicks will realize that you are not going to hurt them. When they no longer mind, hold the chick longer until you can hold the chick without it struggling to break free. Talk to them. Run one hand across its back. The chick will calm down. It just takes time and repeating the excercise till the chick learns you are not a threat and you will not hurt it.

Now when those chicks turn out to be roos and they start into their roo behaviour, that's another story. *hee hee*


----------



## Apyl

I would be terrified too, think about it. A giant hand grabbing you, a loud voice talking to you but you cant understand it, and a giant face looking at you. Yes its a scary world for chicks. Just keep picking them up many times a day, feed them treats from you hand, and be patient.


----------



## OliviaE

I have sorta the same problem... Am I hold them to long or to rough??


----------



## PaigeH

Thanks for the advice! I'll keep picking them up. Maybe I'll go see if I can find some little treats and bribe them into likening me.


----------



## eqstrnathlete

I started hand feeding mine those freeze dried mealworms. Now look at this pic, this is the result.


----------



## Energyvet

Yeah, told ya! Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt

Feed them treats, and then have them come to you for the treats. Curiosity will do that, they are just nosy little buggers. If they find out you are out of treats, then you are useless to them until you get more. Just sayin'! The look of curiosity on the faces is just priceless!! Makes you want to pick them up and hug them!! They will be all over you when they find out you have goodies in pockets, and hands... make them look for them!! But it will take a while, and they DO talk about you while you are gone so make it something good...


----------

